# Eurotunnel strike this weekend.........



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Not a road problem - more a rail one...

Had notification from another forum I belong to that there could be problems this weekend at Eurotunnel:

Eurotunnel strike for this weekend

August 24, 2011

http://connexionfrance.com/eurotunn...vel-calais-folkestone-12975-view-article.html

_EUROTUNNEL has suspended ticket sales for this weekend because of a planned 
strike by French workers.The industrial action by four unions will disrupt 
services between Calais and Folkestone on August 27 and 28 - one of the busiest 
periods of the year.Some 100,000 passengers were expected to use Eurotunnel this 
weekend, as holidaymakers return home from their summer break. Eurostar services 
are unaffected.

The unions have called a rolling strike and are demanding 14 months of pay each 
year - up from 13 at present - according to local newspaper La Voix du Nord.

Eurotunnel says it has warned local hotels and the ports at Calais and Dunkirk, 
but there is no mention on its website of the strike or what passengers should 
do.

The rail operator had not responded to a request for comment at the time of 
publication._
Sorry folks if you are meant to be travelling..............
Carl


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Demanding 14 months pay a year? And they already get 13 months! 

It could only be France . . . :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wish I could get 14 months pay 8) 

they should get into the real world :evil: . Better not be doing it the NEXT weekend


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

B*gger. Due outbound on Sunday morning and couldn't transfer to ferry as we've got dogs that are never left alone in the van.

This one looks a little more optimistic:

_Eurotunnel has suspended bookings, but says it remains confident of being able to staff potentially all services should workers walk out.

A spokesman said: "We have been notified of possible strike action and are now taking all steps possible to mitigate any disruption should it go ahead.

"We are, for example, ensuring British train drivers will be available and we can send British staff to man the terminal in France if necessary. We would hope, even if action does take place, to still be able to offer a full service._


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Good luck - to all of you who are hoping to cross with Eurotunnel this weekend........

I hope the UK part of the Company can sort something out - but I fear that the French side may be blockaded........

I feel for you guys - totally un-necessary.......
Carl


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We are booked for Sunday lunchtime, shouldn't make much difference as the French will all be having lunch anyway.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Translation from the Le Figaro article: 

Eurotunnel's management said Tuesday it had suspended ticket booking passengers for the weekend of August 27 and 28, one of the most responsible for the cross-Channel traffic after the filing of a notice of indefinite strike by several unions .

The Inter CFDT-CGT-FO-CFE/CGC Friday filed a notice of indefinite strike from Saturday, August 27 to claim a 14th month's salary, and express a "ras-le-bol" due to dialogue "totally broken" with management.

Before the "deadline clearly too short to see any trading result, we can not take the risk to accommodate and transport the approximately 100,000 customers expected next weekend," said Eurotunnel's management Tuesday in an internal document sent AFP by the unions.

"From 18h, Friday, August 19, we chose to suspend the sale of passenger bookings for activities," said Eurotunnel, saying it had contacted the ports of Calais and Dunkirk, and hotels in the region to "ensure the best service to our customers and to deliver the best. "

"The method chosen (by the unions) do not open the real possibility of negotiation. In addition, the radical nature of this claim does not consider the current economic climate," said Eurotunnel's management, noting the "difficult environment "the" global financial crisis and recession. "

However, the "dialogue remains completely open" with the unions, provides leadership.
For the unions, "management has entered a standoff with the Inter," by deciding to stop selling tickets.

"This is a huge bluff, knowing that the shuttles this weekend are already sold out long ago," said Stéphane Lepoutère representing TF.

The strike is affecting traffic shuttles Channel (pedestrians, cars, trucks) between Calais (Pas-de-Calais) and Folkestone (England), but not at the moment Eurostar trains (run by the SNCF) that link particular Paris to London, says Lepoutère.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I shall be watching this with great interest, as I am due to cross to the other side on Wednesday lunchtime.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Went through (England->France) this morning...no delays, all clear.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We went through this morning France to England (opposite direction to Rosbotham) with no problems at all. Coming from France by the Tunnel is now generally more time-consuming because of the change in when you go through security etc. but this morning was really fast. Perhaps the French drivers are actually a liability!
lala


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for those two members reporting back. Can anybody who is travelling in the next few days please report back as soon as they can - whether or not they have any delays? :idea:


----------

